# Universal Solder & Canaduino



## Susquatch (Sunday at 9:27 PM)

Maybe you guys knew this already but I just discovered that Canaduino (an Arduino clone maker) and Universal Solder are both brands/companies operated by the same fellow in Windsor Ontario. 

He is only an hour away from my farm and a block from my daughter's house. 

Nice fellow. Working on some cool projects. Helped me source a breakout board.


----------



## Everett (Sunday at 9:49 PM)

I've ordered stuff from them before. Much nicer to have a company in-country, who actually cares, than order everything off eBay. Will definitely order from him again when needing something he carries.


----------



## Susquatch (Sunday at 10:33 PM)

I will usually pay more to support a business in Canada.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Monday at 12:10 AM)

I believe he just moved to Ontario.  Used to be in Sask. I think.  At least I'm pretty sure that's where I ordered from before.  And yes.  Nice to support locals.


----------



## Canadium (Monday at 12:26 AM)

I've ordered stuff from Universal Solder before as well. Seemed like a pretty good source to me.


----------



## Susquatch (Monday at 5:09 AM)

jcdammeyer said:


> I believe he just moved to Ontario. Used to be in Sask. I think.



I'll ask him!


----------



## whydontu (Monday at 12:51 PM)

Bought lots of goodies from him, always reasonable pricing and delivery is quick.


----------



## Susquatch (Tuesday at 8:09 AM)

jcdammeyer said:


> I believe he just moved to Ontario.  Used to be in Sask. I think.  At least I'm pretty sure that's where I ordered from before.  And yes.  Nice to support locals.



You have a good memory John! 

Yes, universal solder was started in Saskatchewan and moved to Windsor Ontario after that. 

I do like their product lineup and their pricing. 

I just bought a Canaduino Black Pill ESP32 & a few other parts for it to get started on a precision planting platform I would like to design for my corn/bean planter. 









						STM32F401CDU6 Black Pill V3 84MHz 384kB Flash
					

The STM32 Black Pill V3 Module with genuine STM32F411CEU6 MCU, 100MHz clock speed and 512k flash memory.




					universal-solder.ca
				




I'm pretty sure I'll be posting more about this hardware/software project in the months to come. Lots of parts and systems to design and make.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Tuesday at 10:28 AM)

The sad thing is I can't buy a 40 pin PIC18F4685 processor for that price.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Tuesday at 11:01 AM)

jcdammeyer said:


> I believe he just moved to Ontario.  Used to be in Sask. I think.  At least I'm pretty sure that's where I ordered from before.  And yes.  Nice to support locals.


Yorkton, I recall because it was where I nearly lived instead of MooseJaw. My first arduino was a canaduino.


----------



## Susquatch (Tuesday at 3:53 PM)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Yorkton, I recall because it was where I nearly lived instead of MooseJaw. My first arduino was a canaduino.



Yup.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Tuesday at 7:53 PM)

Yorkton - my new back yard!


----------



## Susquatch (Wednesday at 6:19 AM)

kevin.decelles said:


> Yorkton - my new back yard!



How is the economy doing there Kevin? Jobs, housing, growth?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Wednesday at 9:45 AM)

Fairly steady.  Different mentality here than Calgary….. people live simpler , do with less and support local when possible.  Kind of an awareness of an ecosystem of money.

Harvest was good out here, potash mining is full speed


----------



## Susquatch (Wednesday at 10:29 AM)

kevin.decelles said:


> Harvest was good out here, potash mining is full speed



That sounds Good Kevin. 

Glad to hear potash is going full speed ahead. Lots of rumours here about shortages.


----------

